# Tarantulas



## BrianS (Jan 31, 2005)

Since all I have is Mantid ooths at the moment all I can do is show my other bugs. Here are some of my tarantulas.

P cambridgei (Trinidad Chevron)







C brachycephalus (Greaterhorned Baboon)






A versicolor


----------



## Andrew (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice looking spiders. Here is a pic of one of my Chaco Goldenknee slings.

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/edit...security=Gncahy

Just copy and paste it into the address bar.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## BrianS (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Andrew  

Here are more pics.

Avicularia purpurea spiderling






B boehmei


----------



## BrianS (Feb 6, 2005)

Greenbottle Blue






Poecilotheria rufilata






Nhandu chromatus


----------



## Leah (Feb 6, 2005)

I picked up an interesting new tank for my P. regalis... should be nice once finished.


----------



## BrianS (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey that's a nice lookin' tank Leah  Where did you find that?

Oh btw, I'm going to the show in St Robert so I will see you there if your planning to attend 8)


----------



## Leah (Feb 7, 2005)

I got it from Finley Valley Serpentarium in Ozark - He has had some of those for a while, just didnt have anything to put in them - haha..

We will be there this weekend, probably around lunchtime...


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

Those widdle spiders are so cute and cuddlwee. I just want to pick one up right now.

No I am joking, they are cool, not cute. Anyway, that is a big container, Leah. How many mantises did you put in there. Can we see the finished product, complete with mantises and grass and branches everywhere. Or, in other words, can we see what it looks like now.


----------



## Leah (Feb 25, 2005)

I put a 4-5" tarantula (P. regalis) in there, but here are the pics.











Brian, I can help you with your (lack of) mantid problem.. I have over 500 of the rotten little things right now...


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, are those real, planted plants.

And wait, you took each picture with one spider in each large cage, but said you had 500 of them. Do you use, 8) my favorite 8) , the milk jug method, or put many spiders in one container.


----------

